# I have a dove in my backyard, just 'sitting there'.



## dovesgalore

I have a dove in my backyard sitting on the air conditioning unit for my son's bedroom. This area has been used for nesting for the last two years. It is an unfortunate place, since as the birds learn to fly, they are usually eaten by my two boston terriers - no matter how I try to dissuade them. (The doves from their nesting choice, and the dogs for their behavior) Happily, some of the babies do make it into adulthood despite the odds. I noticed today that there is an adult dove, quite serene and pastel purpley, is sitting on the unit, perched at the edge looking down into the window of my garage where I work. I went outside and approached it. This did not budge this bird. It is a beautiful dove and looks to be extremely healthy, except for the fact that it is just sitting there. When I spoke to it, its breathing increased as if a bit threatened, so I backed off and have just been keeping my eye on it. I don't want to scare it too much, as I am afraid it will fall (if it is unable to fly) and if I should box it and try to help it, I've got to lock up Bunny and Buster. Should I be worried? How long should I allow it to sit there without trying to help it? What would make a wild dove behave this way? Thank you for your time. Any replies would be helpful. I suppose I will see about a wild animal rescue in my area if it is still there tomorrow. Thanks again.
Tiffiny


----------



## naturegirl

It may be ill or even cold, to hungry. could be a number of things. Where are you located at? Maybe someone can help you out catching it maybe or even rehabbing it? 

Cindy


----------



## TAWhatley

Hi Dovesgalore and welcome to Pigeon-Talk. We appreciate your concern for this dove. As Cindy posted, there could be a number of things going on with the bird. If it is still sitting there when it gets dark, please do catch the bird and bring it in where it will be safe. You can probably easily get the dove after dark by throwing a towel or small blanket over it and then scooping the whole thing up.

From your description, this may be a Mourning Dove .. do you know if that is what it is?

Please keep us posted.

Terry


----------

